# study visa



## usmankhan (Sep 20, 2015)

hi, i am new here ....... i want to ask that i have applied for study visa and i have received interview call on 2 sep ....i did a terrible mistake in my interview ,,,, she asked me the date of my previous certificate in business .. i told her november 2014 ,,,, actually it was november 2013 .... i was confused ... now i want to ask what will be the effect of this on my case


----------

